
reddit variation: top instead of hot, random instead of new, vote up to discuss, vote down when done - amichail

======
amichail
Do you think this variation on reddit would be interesting?

\- the front page would be like reddit's top

\- instead of a new page, there's a random page that shows links in completely
random order (each refresh shows a new random order)

\- vote up if you want to bring a link to the front page

\- vote down when you want a link to disappear from the front page (e.g., you
don't like it or you like it but don't want to see any more discussion on it)

~~~
amichail
The random page could also take into account the link score so that links with
higher scores have a better chance of ranking more highly.

~~~
mauricecheeks
that seems considerably less random ;-)

------
dfranke
This would stop working once the ratio of total submitted articles to current
active users got too high. Articles would start to appear on the random page
so rarely that nothing could get a statistically significant number of votes.

------
akkartik
I like it.

